# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Best English/French/Russian digital translator

## Kostja

Продам электронный переводчик Ectaco ER800+дополнительная карта с французским языком. Самый современный электронный переводчик из существующих с гигантским набором функций. Рус./англ. + доп. карта рус./франц. Не использовался! Полный комплект с коробкой, включающий большое количество языкового софта на CD. Приобретен 17.04.07. Есть чек. Гарантия еще действует! 15500 руб. при рыночной цене 17100! Check it out in the Internet. Константин, Москва, voor_meetup at  rambler dot  ru

----------


## Vincent Tailors

PDA+Abbyy Lingvo

----------


## Kostja

> PDA+Abbyy Lingvo

 That's always quite funny, when people try to compare something like that with Ectaco. It would be actually the same, if you try to compare calculator with computer. 
The translator I'm speaking about is developed primarily for professionals but could be used also by language learners or tourists. So it's like the situation with the cars: if you're professional racer then you need a good sport car, but if you're just ordinary driver you would also like to use it.

----------

